# Scales on a small neck knife - WIP thread



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I thought I'd post a thread showing the various steps to put handles on this little necker. It is a Giantmouse GMF1. I have some extra ironwood from another project that will just barely be enough (JUST BARELY) to get the scales if I cut it very carefully. Not enough to split and bookmatch (too thin for 2 scales) but the grain is a great match end to end to cut blanks as I laid it out.

I will also use s small piece to fill in the back hole in the tang where I plan to leave a little of the hole exposed for a lanyard loop. If I didn't fill it in, there would be an empty pocket in the opening. If I do it right the infilled area will look like the steel grew out of the wood.

I have only done the layout. I will post here as I go. You can watch this come to life or watch it crash and burn... wish me luck. Questions and comments are welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 27, 2018)

I am so in!!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like we're all waiting for more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

Scales cut and drilled:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I had the slabs all flattened and made sure the back sides were dead flat. Then I match drilled all the holes. For most of the operations I keep them doweled together with two pins. I make sure the profile all the way around is sanded perfectly flush. Because this knife has a rounded spine, I did a shadow-box fit with the edge of the scales just at where the rounding on the spine breaks out on the flat of the tang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I used copper pins after having the edges fully sanded to 400 grit all around, especially at the ricasso.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I ground all the pins flush, then I ground a pretty good taper to the handle overall. No longer flat, parallel sides. I did this so it would still fit in the sheath.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I have just sanded it to 400 grit on the sides now, and wet formed the sheath.

I'll take it to 1000 grit before applying oil and wax. I use several coats of tru oil, followed by buffing with 0000 steel wool and then liquid car wax. Makes for a nice semi gloss sheen finish that is easy to maintain over the years.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I need to work on the lanyard loop and use a small file to blend the little insert. It didn't come out perfectly. It is so small it seems like I'm making jewelry or something. I had hoped for a little better...


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 27, 2018)

Look great guy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice work Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks good Tony and thanks for the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dude...that was awesome. I love it, it came out great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 27, 2018)

+1 Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great job - thanks for the share

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 28, 2018)

Beautiful! Especially nice job cutting out the scales so they matched even though not bookmarked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 28, 2018)

@TRfromMT Tony if I'm seeing this correctly you placed the location of the copper pins through the larger metal openings so that they are "in a bind" to help keep them from shifting. Or am I reading more into it. Very nicely done and thanks for taking the time to document this for us


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 28, 2018)

Here are some of the finished knife, and it's big brother, a Spyderco mule team. All scales came from one block of ironwood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

So cool to see it all come together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

@TRfromMT Hi Tony, I am Jeff, what is that second knife? How did you get the pins to look like that? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TRfromMT (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @TRfromMT Hi Tony, I am Jeff, what is that second knife? How did you get the pins to look like that? If you don't mind me asking?



@Jeff M. Those are commercially available mosaic pins. Available at any knife material supply place. Google "mosaic pins" buy 12" stock length and cut the length you need. Design goes full length.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

TRfromMT said:


> @Jeff M. Those are commercially available mosaic pins. Available at any knife material supply place. Google "mosaic pins" buy 12" stock length and cut the length you need. Design goes full length.


Cool, Yeah I got a buddy some knife making books a couple weeks back and been poking thru them a little. Never seen those though. Nice knives, neat job.


----------

